# Small holes in kangertech toptank RBA plus



## The_Ice (18/8/16)

So I have finally had it with the RBA part of the toptank. It's a great device but what a mission to avoid dry hits. 

These dry hits are, I believe, due to the insanely tiny juice holes in the chimney section. I've played with lots of wicking techniques and basically found the only way is to make a tiny Scottish roll, which just, but firmly touches the sides of the chimney. What a pain to keep doing that.

So today I drilled the holes to 3mm. Will check back with results as soon as they are forthcoming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 2


----------



## The_Ice (19/8/16)

Beautiful cloudy non-dry hits all the way! no leaking, no problems at all

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## CloudmanJHB (19/8/16)

Never had this issue what juice you using?


----------



## The_Ice (19/8/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Never had this issue what juice you using?


I also no longer have this issue  but I diy and use anything from 50/50 up to 70vg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (19/8/16)

Good to hear you got sorted mate. Strange thing with rba deck on toptank is that the holes are way smaller than rba deck for sub tank mini. Not sure why this is so, seems a step backwards to me as rba deck on stm works like a charm.


----------



## Heino13 (19/8/16)

can you post pic of your wick please?


----------



## Derkster_122 (19/8/16)

The_Ice said:


> So I have finally had it with the RBA part of the toptank. It's a great device but what a mission to avoid dry hits.
> 
> These dry hits are, I believe, due to the insanely tiny juice holes in the chimney section. I've played with lots of wicking techniques and basically found the only way is to make a tiny Scottish roll, which just, but firmly touches the sides of the chimney. What a pain to keep doing that.
> 
> So today I drilled the holes to 3mm. Will check back with results as soon as they are forthcoming.


I did the same, made a huge difference, jus wouldn't make me too big.


----------



## The_Ice (19/8/16)

Neal said:


> Good to hear you got sorted mate. Strange thing with rba deck on toptank is that the holes are way smaller than rba deck for sub tank mini. Not sure why this is so, seems a step backwards to me as rba deck on stm works like a charm.


Yes it's weird that I had to "down"grade the thing back to the previous model. Luckily it's easier to make small holes bigger than it is to make big holes smaller


----------



## The_Ice (19/8/16)

Heino13 said:


> can you post pic of your wick please?


I didn't take a picture, but the wicking is now super uncomplicated. Just a piece of Jap cotton about 10 mm wide rolled and threaded through the coil. Cut off as long as the tank's base and then letting it rest against the holes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (19/8/16)

Top tip for you @Lukeness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (19/8/16)

I did the same. Drilled the RBA of the Toptank to 3 mm. Much better.
I also found that using Kendo Gold is a problem. It does not channel juice fast enough and this causes dry hits. I now only use Muji organic cotton in the RBA and tanks. I use Kendo Gold in the RDA's


----------



## The_Ice (19/8/16)

SAVaper said:


> I did the same. Drilled the RBA of the Toptank to 3 mm. Much better.
> I also found that using Kendo Gold is a problem. It does not channel juice fast enough and this causes dry hits. I now only use Muji organic cotton in the RBA and tanks. I use Kendo Gold in the RDA's


Cool, I was worried it might leak through the AFC but I have had no problems at all. Your side?


----------



## SAVaper (19/8/16)

The_Ice said:


> Cool, I was worried it might leak through the AFC but I have had no problems at all. Your side?



No, no problems. Works like a charm. One of my favourite tanks with the RBA as a full tank lasts me the whole day at the office.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (19/8/16)

They made the holes smaller because of the top fill feature of the tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (19/8/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> They made the holes smaller because of the top fill feature of the tank.


Surely they must have done some testing and realised it causes dry hits. And I used the top fill after the modification with no problems.

Anyway it's an easy fix if the dry hits bother you. And even easier if it doesn't.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (19/8/16)

I am sure the consideration was that the tank might leak if the holes are big and the top cap is opened. But I have not had any problems with leaks after modifying the holes.


----------

